# Indiana Tractor show, June 3-5, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Swap meet, flea market, tractor poker run (sounds like fun!), and farm toy show. Here is a link:

http://www.hendricksantiquetractor....ons&file=index&req=viewarticle&artid=4&page=1


----------

